# taming of lambs?



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

So, I pick up my lambs on Friday. I know that the herds they are coming from are large and not tame, as in very little people contact. Is 4 months to old to tame? I would like to, at least, get them to come when I put feed out.

The last time (and only time) I had them they ran from us. I would put the food out and they would come back to eat it after we left the yard. I know they are skittish, but I think it would be easier to check them for things like foot problems and later breeding if I could at least get near them.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

If you have a small pen, lock them in there and sit with them for a while every day. I don't know how many you've got, but about a 3:1 lamb:human ratio max is good. Start with a little grain; the bold ones should start to eat it out of your hand, and then you can move on to chest & back scratches. It does take time....

Have fun! :happy0035:


----------



## lilachill (Apr 2, 2006)

In January I brought home a pair of from a large flock Katahdins. Their barn pen is small enough to keep them from running. I started with a bit of grain twice a day. I also just sit in the pen with them. I have moved up to keeping my hands on the bowls when they eat. I hope to move up to scratching and hand feeding. If lambing is successful I will handle the lambs. 
When they are out of the pen they are still very wary.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck. Some breeds are friendlier than others. My big commercial black face, most of whom were born here, look at me like I have a butcher knife in my hand at all times, even those that were bottle fed as babies. They come running when I put feed out, but they aren't looking for scratches or pets. I have to pen them and run them through a working shute to do any "work" on them, but we get by. On the other hand, my 350 lb Hamp ram LOVES to be petted and scratched - but I only do that when there's a fence between us.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

It takes time, but it can be done!

Here are interns and visitors to the farm I used to work on, hard at work taming lambs. 


































And this is the result: me & my 2 year old ram, Bubba Black Sheep.


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

I used to tell anyone buying sheep from me to get a cat and sit among the sheep with the cat. My sheep are very curious about cats and will come to investigate. As I am petting the cat they come to smell and I gently transfer my petting to them, at first they don't realize what is happening but once the cat moves off a bit, they realize and back off, but come back for more. Even adult sheep will come to a cat. The only ones it doesn't work on is new mothers, they will attack the cat (except my last mother, who was licking her lamb and when my cat came in the pen, turned and licked the cat!).


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Agree with others...time, patience and food.

and I also agree that some just are never super friendly...I have a ewe is comes looking for attention..and I had one who was very aloof.

I have three coming next month from a "larger" herd, but they see people alot and their mothers are pretty tame


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

They will adjust to being on a smaller farm too. Just the fact that they see you feed them every day or that you are around them will tame them up some. If you want them really tame, I would do what everyone else said. Sit with them. Might as well read to them while you are there. Get a good book read while taming them.


----------

